# Best way to hide/repair damaged pixels on an LCD TV?



## jmc04 (Jul 25, 2009)

My LCD TV was recently damaged, resulting in a fairly small scratch/gouge on the screen that is something like 3 pixels wide. It's not terribly noticeable when there is color on the screen, but whenever the screen goes dark I see a noticeable white spot on the screen where it should be black instead.

I'm willing to accept that the pixels are possibly "dead" and can't be repaired, but is there at least a way to fix it so that the backlight doesn't shine through so noticeably when there screen is black?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Black Sharpie. I have heard of some people kinda "massaging" dead pixels back to life by gently rubbing the affected area but I don't recommend it.


----------



## jmc04 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wouldn't using a black sharpie simply reverse the problem, by being really noticeable when the screen is white?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, It would stand out on a white screen.

I remember years ago, the wife always complained of the flashing 12:00 that appeared on our VCR. I fixed it with a piece of black electrical tape. :wave:

BG


----------



## jmc04 (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't mind covering the spot with something that would make the white dot unnoticeable in the dark, even if it did make it slightly more noticeable on a white screen. To me, the trade off would be worth it, but I'm not sure if a sharpie is the way to go...

Any suggestions on how to hide this blemish?


----------



## jmc04 (Jul 25, 2009)

Are there's any professional items that are used for repairing or tv screens or covering up blemishes?


----------

